# The Most Insane Investment Advice Ever



## fmdog44 (Jul 9, 2019)

I read this in the June/July AARP Magazine: The article addresses investment ideas of what may be trending in the future.
_"If you believe World War III is inevitable then consider medical equipment. Where there's war there are casualties. In a sustained military engagement, companies that supply medical equipment and wound-care will likely see increased demand.
These include Johnson & Johnson, Zimmer Biomet and Smith &Nephew." _
I don't know how to react to this article other than it must be copied from Mad Magazine.


----------



## mathjak107 (Jul 9, 2019)

You see nonsense like this all the time ....like invest in a birth control company and a diaper company so you do well no matter what .....in the above scenario you may have money tied up  dead for decades betting on an event that never comes


----------



## fmdog44 (Jul 9, 2019)

I entered this OP because if WWIII happens there will be nothing left of our planet so what the heck is the author thinking.? Invest in cinders, burnt wood and radioactivity!?


----------



## WhatInThe (Jul 11, 2019)

There's always speculation on world events. That's why commodities like oil can go up with conflicts and incidents in the middle east. 

 World War III would probably be the transition from a national currencies to what ever physical items, substances can be traded.


----------

